# Chances of State Sponsorship getting rejected - NSW



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi,

I have sucessfully completed by skill accessment by ACS and my total points is now 55 (based on my age, education and work experience).

I have attempted IELTS twice and was unable to score more than 7 in each band (W-6.5, R-8, L-7.5, S-7).

I suppose with 55 points i am entitled to allow to apply for state sponsorship (Subclass 190) in NSW under ANZ- 263111 for which i may get additional 5 points which can make a total of 60 points.

My query is what are the chances of my state sponsorship (NSW- Subclass 190) getting rejected with this points (55+5=60 points)?


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

This is a good inquiry.

I hope someone can shed some light.

Best regards


----------



## kaivalya (May 4, 2015)

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sucessfully completed by skill accessment by ACS and my total points is now 55 (based on my age, education and work experience).
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat with you. Please someone answer the query.
__________________________________________________ _ _______
_Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - ILETS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
07/05/2015 - EOI Submitted 55 pts

Next Steps
XX/08/2015 - Invite | 
XX/08/2015 - App. submitted
XX/09/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/09/2015 - Visa Grant_


----------



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

I hope my invitation gets accepted. I have also heard that it takes almost 1 month for invitation to get accepted. 
Hoping for the best....


----------



## naveenoronha (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Ashwin,

Have you already indicated in your EOI that you are looking for SS from NSW?
Your IELTS score is not bad, but it is relatively low compared to a lot of people who have applied. NSW first looks at your DIBP points, IELTS score and Work experience. I guess the min IELTS score is what they look at. There is not harm in indicating that you are looking for state sponsorship. NSW scans through the EOI's and sends out invites based on what they feel are good cases. After this you have 14 days to formally apply for state sponsorship. I was fortunate to get mine in a months time.
Its best if your min score is 7 and above

Hope this helps.


ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sucessfully completed by skill accessment by ACS and my total points is now 55 (based on my age, education and work experience).
> 
> ...


----------



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

naveenoronha said:


> Hi Ashwin,
> 
> Have you already indicated in your EOI that you are looking for SS from NSW?
> Your IELTS score is not bad, but it is relatively low compared to a lot of people who have applied. NSW first looks at your DIBP points, IELTS score and Work experience. I guess the min IELTS score is what they look at. There is not harm in indicating that you are looking for state sponsorship. NSW scans through the EOI's and sends out invites based on what they feel are good cases. After this you have 14 days to formally apply for state sponsorship. I was fortunate to get mine in a months time.
> ...


Thanks Naveen,

Yes i have indicated in EOI for SS in NSW. (Subclass 190)
Below are my details:

IELTS Scores (L-7.5, R-8, W-6.5, S-7 | Overall - 7.5)

31/03/2015 - ACS Submitted
05/04/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome (30 points for Age, 15 for education and 10 for Work exp)
21/04/2015 - EOI Submitted 55 pts - Invitation awaited


----------



## naveenoronha (Sep 4, 2014)

Great, hope for the best!


ashwinkuhikar said:


> Thanks Naveen,
> 
> Yes i have indicated in EOI for SS in NSW. (Subclass 190)
> Below are my details:
> ...


----------



## sunilraj (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello,

I'm also in same boat. currently I've 55 points(30 for age, 15 for education, 10 for work experience). I've submitted my EOI under 190 visa. But I attempted for PTE exams where I have a score of 65(IELTS = 7) in 2 section and 61(IELTS = 6.5) in next 2 sections. So, I get no score on that and state sponsorship of additional 5 points which makes 60 points. 

Is there chances of rejection?. Basically i'm a supply chain professional with my ANZ code : 224999.


----------



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

sunilraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm also in same boat. currently I've 55 points(30 for age, 15 for education, 10 for work experience). I've submitted my EOI under 190 visa. But I attempted for PTE exams where I have a score of 65(IELTS = 7) in 2 section and 61(IELTS = 6.5) in next 2 sections. So, I get no score on that and state sponsorship of additional 5 points which makes 60 points.
> 
> Is there chances of rejection?. Basically i'm a supply chain professional with my ANZ code : 224999.


Hi Sunil,

When did you submit your EOI ?
Any ways best of luck for SS in NSW...


----------



## dl79 (May 5, 2015)

Hi all

I'm in the similiar situation as you guys. I have 60 points for accountant, IELTS R8,L 8, S7 and W 7. I just received my CPA skill assessment on the end of Apr 15, therefore I just submitted my EOI for NSW SS on 30 Apr 15. With the NSW SS, i would get another 5 points which will be 65 points.

I was thinking of using a migration agent, and have asked about the chance of NSW SS. and based on his answer, he said that seeing from his previous clients, chance of NSW SS for popular jobs such as IT and Acc is very low, since they have to proportionate to other occupations, except if your score is high.

I don't feel comfort with this, anyone has other thought?

Thanks
DL



ashwinkuhikar said:


> Thanks Naveen,
> 
> Yes i have indicated in EOI for SS in NSW. (Subclass 190)
> Below are my details:
> ...


----------



## sunilraj (Dec 15, 2014)

My EOI was lodged on Apr 1 2015. Since the states are closed for non-AUS applicants, the next lot will re-open in July 2015 only for my ANZ code : 224999


----------



## naveenoronha (Sep 4, 2014)

You mean closed for state sponsorship or visa applications?


sunilraj said:


> My EOI was lodged on Apr 1 2015. Since the states are closed for non-AUS applicants, the next lot will re-open in July 2015 only for my ANZ code : 224999


----------



## sunilraj (Dec 15, 2014)

naveenoronha said:


> You mean closed for state sponsorship or visa applications?


State Sponsorship has been closed for my code and will re-open on July 1st week.


----------



## kaivalya (May 4, 2015)

dl79 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm in the similiar situation as you guys. I have 60 points for accountant, IELTS R8,L 8, S7 and W 7. I just received my CPA skill assessment on the end of Apr 15, therefore I just submitted my EOI for NSW SS on 30 Apr 15. With the NSW SS, i would get another 5 points which will be 65 points.
> 
> ...


Hi DL,
This is negative thought that you have expressed. B +ve and spread +vitiy in the group.
__________________________________________________ _ ________
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - ILETS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
07/05/2015 - EOI Submitted 55 pts

Next Steps
XX/08/2015 - Invite | 
XX/08/2015 - App. submitted
XX/09/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/09/2015 - Visa Grant_


----------



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Below is the best link to check your eligibility for any SS for your ANZSCO code.. All you need is to register first, which just takes few mins.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## kaivalya (May 4, 2015)

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below is the best link to check your eligibility for any SS for your ANZSCO code.. All you need is to register first, which just takes few mins.
> 
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/


Thanks Ashwin,
That helped a lot to remain peaceful during the wait period for invite.

__________________________________________________ _ ________
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - ILETS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted 55 pts

Next Steps
XX/06/2015 - Invite | 
XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant_


----------



## dl79 (May 5, 2015)

I'm not giving negative thought. I do not believe in the agent's statement. That is why I ask for others opinion. Please read carefully again my writing.

Btw, FYI, that I had submiited my EOI for NSW SS for Accountant on 30 Apr 15, and got invited on 7th May 2015. So I hope that it can help others to know, that there are still hope.



kaivalya said:


> Hi DL,
> This is negative thought that you have expressed. B +ve and spread +vitiy in the group.
> __________________________________________________ _ ________
> Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312
> ...


----------



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

dl79 said:


> I'm not giving negative thought. I do not believe in the agent's statement. That is why I ask for others opinion. Please read carefully again my writing.
> 
> Btw, FYI, that I had submiited my EOI for NSW SS for Accountant on 30 Apr 15, and got invited on 7th May 2015. So I hope that it can help others to know, that there are still hope.


Congrats dl79 !!!


----------



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi All,
I submitted my EOI for NSW on 21 April'15 and still awaiting for SS invite.
Can anybody let me know what is the turn around time of getting invitation after applying EOI ?


----------



## Ilyas (May 14, 2015)

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my EOI for NSW on 21 April'15 and still awaiting for SS invite.
> Can anybody let me know what is the turn around time of getting invitation after applying EOI ?


hey Ashwin, how many points u claimed in the EOI for ss


----------



## Ilyas (May 14, 2015)

Hi friends! Can any one plz tell me what are my chances of getting invitation for ss with 65 points.My code is 221111 general accountant..EOI submitted on 9/5/2015 Thanks


----------



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Ilyas,
I applied with 55 points for EOI in NSW ss (5 extra points for SS).


----------



## Ilyas (May 14, 2015)

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi Ilyas,
> I applied with 55 points for EOI in NSW ss (5 extra points for SS).


Good luck buddy


----------



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

Any one received state sponsorship invitation from NSW recently ?


----------



## flamephaze (Sep 12, 2015)

*190 263111*

hi, has anyone had any progress on EOI for NSW 263111.

I got 60 points with 8.5 ielts and wondering what the likelihood of getting selected would be. i'm interested to hear any success stories and how long you received an invite post the eoi submission


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

dl79 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm in the similiar situation as you guys. I have 60 points for accountant, IELTS R8,L 8, S7 and W 7. I just received my CPA skill assessment on the end of Apr 15, therefore I just submitted my EOI for NSW SS on 30 Apr 15. With the NSW SS, i would get another 5 points which will be 65 points.
> 
> ...


That was accurate advice.

Have you taken advice about applying elsewhere for a nomination?


----------



## Amit4Aus (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Ashwani,

I am also applying for NSW under 190 subclass and my points are 55+5 =60 and i am applying for 2613 category. 

I have already cleared the PTE Exam with 7 band each. So is there any hope that i can get the invitation soon.


----------



## fshamim2012 (Feb 18, 2016)

HI. 
I recently submiiited EOI on 25 apr with 55 points 

Occupation: ICT Business analyst 
IELTS W 6.5 R 6.5 S 6.5 L 6 (0 points)
Work experience: 8 years (15 points)
Degree in Computer engg BS (15 points)
34 years old (25points)

Any idea 55+5 pplz are getting Invitation for sure .

Thanks, 
Faisal


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

Ilyas said:


> Hi friends! Can any one plz tell me what are my chances of getting invitation for ss with 65 points.My code is 221111 general accountant..EOI submitted on 9/5/2015 Thanks


Dear Ilyas,

Did you get the invitation, if yes then after what is the time period.

Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sucessfully completed by skill accessment by ACS and my total points is now 55 (based on my age, education and work experience).
> 
> ...


Hi its Adeel here, just need to confirm from you that did you get the EOI from SS. and if yes then after how much time when you launched the EOI last year.

Thanks in advanced.
BR/ Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## fshamim2012 (Feb 18, 2016)

any update guys. whats the time for EOI invitation for Business analyst


----------



## Harismazher (May 1, 2016)

*NSW State Sponsorship*

i want to apply for NSW state sponsorship under visa class 190. My occupation is other spatial scientist which is in SOL and skill required list of NSW. My total points are 55. I have my assessment done from Vetassas. what us my chance of invitation in NSW.


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

fshamim2012 said:


> any update guys. whats the time for EOI invitation for Business analyst


Dear Fshamim,
I have communication with my consultant and he said, its all depend. 2 months or more than 2 months. but he suggest me to again appear in IELTS for band 7 each. Any how.

accordingly to him they (consultant) are receiving EOI of 189 in 1 month who have 7 band in each.

Best of luck.

Thanks
Malik Adeel imtiaz


----------



## fshamim2012 (Feb 18, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> Dear Fshamim,
> I have communication with my consultant and he said, its all depend. 2 months or more than 2 months. but he suggest me to again appear in IELTS for band 7 each. Any how.
> 
> accordingly to him they (consultant) are receiving EOI of 189 in 1 month who have 7 band in each.
> ...


Thanks for your reply Adeel, , I have already applied for 190 NSW state nomination ., I dont know how long it will take for me EOI invitation . Just keeping my fingers crossed, I had earlier IELTS 6 band. Thinking to repeat again , What about yours ?

Regards, 
Faisal


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

fshamim2012 said:


> Thanks for your reply Adeel, , I have already applied for 190 NSW state nomination ., I dont know how long it will take for me EOI invitation . Just keeping my fingers crossed, I had earlier IELTS 6 band. Thinking to repeat again , What about yours ?
> 
> Regards,
> Faisal


My consultant applied for EOI on 22 April. I got 6 in each ielts. but still thinking to reappear. I have talked with PEARSON last Friday for PTE test in Lahore.
They said they are trying to arrange but not sure the timeline. 
getting 7 in each band is difficult if you got 7 in 3 and 6.5 in 1 then all 25 thousand lost.

Thank
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## fshamim2012 (Feb 18, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> My consultant applied for EOI on 22 April. I got 6 in each ielts. but still thinking to reappear. I have talked with PEARSON last Friday for PTE test in Lahore.
> They said they are trying to arrange but not sure the timeline.
> getting 7 in each band is difficult if you got 7 in 3 and 6.5 in 1 then all 25 thousand lost.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Adeel, in which state your consultant has applied EOI . I have self applied EOI for NSW and my total points are 60 with State nomination . What abt yours. 
Regards, 
Faisal


----------



## siva9584 (Apr 17, 2016)

*Sivakanth allam*

Dear,

I have a same situation like you, could you please let me know your status weather you got da sponsorship or not?



ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sucessfully completed by skill accessment by ACS and my total points is now 55 (based on my age, education and work experience).
> 
> ...


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

siva9584 said:


> Dear,
> 
> I have a same situation like you, could you please let me know your status weather you got da sponsorship or not?


Chances are bright. If all the other requirements are fine (age documents and other factors) then they will consider your case 100% 
Just wait and see hope fully within 2 to 3 months after logged the EOI case.

PLEASE NOTE :- 2 to 3 months are totally my assumption and according to my consultant and it is not official timeline.

Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## siva9584 (Apr 17, 2016)

dear Adeel,

Thank you very much for your clarification, i will b glad if i get the result with in 3 to 5 months.... In fact my age is 32 and holding masters degree with 7 years of experience......by the way it was the same case with you, i mean you were successful with NSW with 55+5=60 points?



imtiaza said:


> Chances are bright. If all the other requirements are fine (age documents and other factors) then they will consider your case 100%
> Just wait and see hope fully within 2 to 3 months after logged the EOI case.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE :- 2 to 3 months are totally my assumption and according to my consultant and it is not official timeline.
> ...


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

siva9584 said:


> dear Adeel,
> 
> Thank you very much for your clarification, i will b glad if i get the result with in 3 to 5 months.... In fact my age is 32 and holding masters degree with 7 years of experience......by the way it was the same case with you, i mean you were successful with NSW with 55+5=60 points?


Logged case for EOI on 22 April and waiting...
go to below website and it will help you a lot.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/search-by-australian-state/

Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

siva9584 said:


> dear Adeel,
> 
> Thank you very much for your clarification, i will b glad if i get the result with in 3 to 5 months.... In fact my age is 32 and holding masters degree with 7 years of experience......by the way it was the same case with you, i mean you were successful with NSW with 55+5=60 points?


Hi,

Please note that as per email i received from NSW.
They said they will start giving invitation last July.

In the 2015-16 financial year NSW Business & Skilled Migration nominated 4,000 candidates for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa. We plan to start issuing invitations for the 2016-17 financial year from late July 2016. 

Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## shantha (Jan 2, 2014)

dl79 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Do you got invite with 55+5 point NSW?
> 
> ...


----------



## shantha (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Ashwin,



dl79 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Do you got invite with 55+5 point NSW?
> 
> ...


----------



## shantha (Jan 2, 2014)

kaivalya said:


> I am in the same boat with you. Please someone answer the query.
> __________________________________________________ _ _______
> _Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312
> 
> ...


Hi Kavilaya,

Do you got invite. I'm also same boat.just applied for EOI this Nov 2016.
under software engineer for NSW state with 55+5 points.

When can i get my invite. I'm applying from Singapore. Can you please advice your experience.

Thanks,
SP.


----------



## ragz_143 (May 26, 2017)

*EOI data miss-match after receiving invite*

Hi,

I received NSW 190 invitation for state sponsorship. My total DIBP points are 80 (75+5). Unfortunately while reviewing EOI noticed that my employment dates are incorrect although they fall within ACS certified dates.

Date in EOI:
from 01/04/2009 to 31/12/2009
from 31/12/2009 to 15/05/2015

Actual dates are:
from 01/05/2009 to 30/12/2009
from 31/12/2009 to 15/05/2010

With changes in dates, my DIBP points are not getting changed and they still remain same.Even though I received invitation, am able to amend dates as required in EOI and is correct now. So, I need experts here to suggest if I can proceed to submit my application for state nomination or wait for another?

any reply is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## alifaisal12 (Mar 12, 2018)

Dear All,
Im new in this forum and just registered today, same i also have 55 points and applied for State sponsorship.
My overall experience is 10 years in KSA.
My EOI is +ve with ACS 
Kindly suggest if there is possibility to get state sponsor ship!!!


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Which occupaion did you nominate?


----------



## donhadi (Sep 18, 2018)

alifaisal12 said:


> Dear All,
> Im new in this forum and just registered today, same i also have 55 points and applied for State sponsorship.
> My overall experience is 10 years in KSA.
> My EOI is +ve with ACS
> Kindly suggest if there is possibility to get state sponsor ship!!!


Hi Ali, i am from KSA as well, any update to your case? were you able to improve your grades? Currently i have 75 points in 190 Visa, and still not invited by NSW. i lodged my EOI on 29 Aug 2018.


----------

